# renewal of TUG membership?



## Suesue1738 (Oct 31, 2019)

My records show that my three-year membership is ending in November.  Where on the site do I go to renew?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2019)

Here's one link: https://saas.shopsite.com/tug2/tugrenewal.html

But you might want to wait until you receive an email renewal notice.  If you have credits toward a membership extension, you can ask to apply those before paying.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2019)

please be sure to check your spam/junk email...if you expire in november you would have already been sent a renewal email reminder with a link to renew (or use the one above dave provided)

also logging into tug2.com should give you a notice at the top of the page that your membership expires in less than 30 days with a link to the renewal page.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 1, 2019)

To be sure you receive communications like renewal notices, make sure the email address for your TUG member account,  not just your TUGBBS account, is up to date.

How to update TUG member email address


----------



## Suesue1738 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you all.  I went to the link that Dave sent and paid for a 3 year renewal.  Thanks so much.  Evidently I jumped the gun a bit.  My membership doesn't expire until December 28, 2019.  (I'm sure that is why I didn't receive a renewal notice....It's not time yet!)  Last time I let it expire and then had to set up a whole new user name and password, so I wanted to make sure I renewed in time.  Thank you all for your help!


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Suesue1738 said:


> Thank you all.  I went to the link that Dave sent and paid for a 3 year renewal.  Thanks so much.  Evidently I jumped the gun a bit.  My membership doesn't expire until December 28, 2019.  (I'm sure that is why I didn't receive a renewal notice....It's not time yet!)  Last time I let it expire and then had to set up a whole new user name and password, so I wanted to make sure I renewed in time.  Thank you all for your help!



You mean you don't want a user name of Suesuesue1738?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2019)

no worries!  we tack on 3 years to whatever your expiration date already is...so you wont lose any time =)


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 5, 2019)

Just renewed after getting my reminder email.  It was easy and I always consider it money well spent!


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 5, 2019)

stmartinfan said:


> Just renewed after getting my reminder email.  It was easy and I always consider it money well spent!



_Don't forget that one can contribute meaningful reviews to TUG's ever growing database of timeshare stay experience knowledge and use those credits against yearly membership dues too!_


----------



## controller1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Where can I find the status of my TUG membership such as my renewal date?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Where can I find the status of my TUG membership such as my renewal date?


I had to search to find this:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/tug-membership-renewal-expiration-date.161241/


----------



## controller1 (Jul 28, 2020)

@Luanne THANKS so much! I guess I didn't search enough! Looks like I paid for three years when I renewed.


----------

